# Upgraded 11.1 to 11.2 on VM without issues.



## ekingston (Jul 1, 2018)

For what it is worth, I just upgraded from FreeBSD 11.1p11 to FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE on a Vultr VM (VC2 tiny instance) following the instructions in the FreeBSD handbook without any issues. It is a pretty simple set-up just the Base OS, Apache 2.4 web server, CouchDB server, and a little game server running under mono. I installed all 3rd party software via the packages system (except the game server, because there isn't a package/port of it).


----------



## ekingston (Jul 1, 2018)

Second computer upgraded (a laptop). Followed the same process. One issue found. I had to change the /boot/loader.conf file due to a name change for the intel wifi adaptor on the motherboard:


```
# In 11.1 it was:
# if_iwm_load="YES"
# iwm7265fw_load="YES"

# In 11.2 I needed to add a "D"
if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm7265Dfw_load="YES"
```

I'm still working on getting Xorg to work on this laptop but that is not core-os.

Notes on my progress:

using packages needed to switch to following "Latest" to get the most recent Xorg and intel driver packs.
Xorg meta-package
xf86-video-intel

We appear to need dbus_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf but so far it runs without hald (I haven't extensively tested the lack of hald yet).
We need to compile graphics/drm-next-kmod from PORTS, which requires that we have the kernel source installed BUT we no longer need to compile a custom kernel. My adventures are documented in https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...d-to-compile-drm-next-kmod.66497/#post-393221
I chose to use slim as the login manager, I'm sure others work just fine.


----------



## Cthulhux (Jul 2, 2018)

Am I the only one who wonders that something is wrong when people start topics telling us that *no error happened*?


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 2, 2018)

Cthulhux said:


> Am I the only one who wonders that something is wrong when people start topics telling us that *no error happened*?


Yes.


----------



## ekingston (Jul 3, 2018)

Many people watch the forums and wait to see what errors people are reporting before upgrading themselves. If it wasn't for my desire to enable X and get a GUI, I would be one of them. I (and I assume others) also take into account the posts of people who have successes. Given I now have 3 separate systems running FreeBSD for very different purposes, I suspect others may find my post on a success useful in deciding when they will choose to make the upgrade.

And, in that spirit, the 3rd system has been upgraded with a resolvable issue: FreeBSD 11.2 doesn't boot if you have the virtualbox extensions enabled during the upgrade process. I forgot about this and had to use a live system to disable virtualbox during the upgrade. So, also for the benefit of others:

Make sure you comment out the vboxdrv_load line from */boot/loader.conf* before performing the upgrade:

```
#vboxdrv_load="YES"
```

and also disable virtualbox from trying to start up in */etc/rc.conf*:

```
#vboxnet_enable="YES"
#vboxheadless_enable="YES"
```

Having fixed that I how have 3 fully upgraded systems running FreeBSD 11.2:

A Cloud VM
An HP Pavilion laptop (Core i5 7500U)
An Intel NUC (Core i3 6100U)

In addition both the laptop and the NUC now have Xorg running with drm-next-kmod installed to take advantage of the Intel Integrated Graphics.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 3, 2018)

Cthulhux said:


> Am I the only one who wonders that something is wrong when people start topics telling us that *no error happened*?


I would agree but there was a flurry of activity surrounding a problem with virtualbox and nvidia, including a thread I started. This could cause concern among many waiting to upgrade but I think the purpose of this thread is to let others know that it was much ado about nothing (sort of) and I am here to say I agree.


----------



## pwr2srv (Jul 3, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I would agree but there was a flurry of activity surrounding a problem with virtualbox and nvidia, including a thread I started. This could cause concern among many waiting to upgrade but I think the purpose of this thread is to let others know that it was much ado about nothing (sort of) and I am here to say I agree.



And this describes me.  I'm ready to upgrade now.  Thanks.


----------



## ekingston (Jul 3, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I would agree but there was a flurry of activity surrounding a problem with virtualbox and nvidia, including a thread I started. This could cause concern among many waiting to upgrade but I think the purpose of this thread is to let others know that it was much ado about nothing (sort of) and I am here to say I agree.



And your post related to virtualbox saved me a lot of time trying to figure out what went wrong when my system started the endless cycle of reboot as the first thing I did was disable VB to finish the upgrade.


----------

